# High Output T5 48" Brand NEW - $20!!



## nnichol70 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have one brand new 48" 54W HO T5 Bulb Daylight 12000K for sale for only $20!!
and a brand new 54W HO T5 Bulb Actinic Blue fro $20..

Regular price for these T5 are upwards of $35

I got this when I got a new HO t5 fixture. Since Iam into planted tanks I would replce it with a 6700K T5.
Pickup only..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you want to bring your ad to the top, you can make a second post, a reply to the original post to bring it up (people will often "BUMP" their post to the top of the classifieds), instead of reposting the ad for the 5th time.


----------



## nnichol70 (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks man..I did searcxh for the bump feature on this forum but cudnt find it.. lemme give it a shot anyways


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

no just post "bump" or "to the top" or w.e u wana call it lols


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You just did  There's no "bump" button, like on PriceNetwork - but simply replying to the post with a reply like "Bump to the top" will bring the ad back from pages back to the top of the classifieds.


----------



## nnichol70 (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks guys.. You saved me some sweat!!


----------



## biase (Dec 30, 2012)

*t5 lighting*

call me if you have the t5 light with the day light bulbs.647 459 XXXX Frank


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

biase said:


> call me if you have the t5 light with the day light bulbs.647 459 xxxx Frank


who are you asking to call 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

Isn't this thread almost 4 years old?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

d3rsk said:


> Isn't this thread almost 4 years old?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


haha it is. this was such a random bump XD


----------

